# Another dog with Addison's (long)



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I am sorry to hear about Neeka's diagnosis. I had a dog with Addison's Disease and he was a perfect dog in every way other than car rides and baths. He was cooperative in the bath, just so petrified that it was heartbreaking. Now I wonder if his high anxiety is what put him over the edge into AD. He was around 5 when diagnosed. If I could have a do over I would give him anti anxiety meds every time he needed a bath. 

I can't offer you any advice. Only my experience with the disease and sympathy and my hope the Neeka does well.

pr


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! So are you saying Neeka may have had Addisons for awhile but it wasn't caught earlier, until you 'threw in' the extra testing in her blood work panel ? How fateful was that!!! Glad to hear it can be managed though! Will it be Prednisone only, or will anti-anxiety meds be a part of her management too?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

It's wonderful that she has an owner experienced with this disease. I'm sorry you have had two. If it is common in this breed can/do they do genetic testing on breeding dogs?


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Right now I do not know of a genetic test for this disease. Does a dog with a fearful nature exhaust its adrenal gland chronically to cause the gland to malfunction? Or does a malfunctioning adrenal cause a fearful dog not able to handle stress? I know it is yes to the second question. I don't know about the first.

Another question is if I manage Neeka's environment to reduce stress and give her the right amount of pred, will her disease not progress to a deficiency in the more serious mineral cortisol? The vet could not answer that question. I am going to work on the assumption that it will but we will keep an eye on her in case it does.

I don't believe that anti-anxiety drugs are recommended. These drugs have side effects. I will check but I just upped the amount of prednisone when my previous dog with Addison was going to be stressed.

Since I have seen Addison at its worse, I am more likely to test a dog for this if they seem unduly stressed. What I did not know is that their unstressed levels could--for some dogs--be at normal level. It was lucky that Neeka was stressed when we did that first test.

Who knows when Addison Disease really starts? Neeka actually seemed worse this past winter. She did not used to shake when groomed. So I am assuming she has not been this way for long.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i know it doesn't help, but i feel for you, minipoo. telling your story may help someone else here, however, down the road. not all vets are great diagnosticians, either. sometimes they have to be prodded to look beyond what they know best or are used to. all best wishes for you and your girl.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Are anti-anxiety drugs so bad that they should not be used? I really think the stress was terrible for my AD dog and wish I gave him something. I just didn't know that the disease would ultimately kill him. He was the best dog in the universe by which all other dogs are judged and none can ever measure up. RIP Sisqo. I'm so sorry you went through hell to get to heaven.

pr


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

My dog Dasher almost died before he was diagnosed. When I took him to the Univ of Illinois animal clinic, his blood pressure was so low his organs were close to shutting down. They tested him and gave him the medicine he needed and he stabilized. His years after being diagnosed and getting on medication were so so much better than his first 8 years. My deepest regret is that I and all the vets I saw did not even think of testing him before he went into an Addisonian crisis. I thought of every year after he was diagnosed as a gift.

I think there are different degrees that dogs with this disease are affected. Some are mildly affected. Others more severely. As long as you know what you are dealing with, you can arrange a good life for a dog with Addisons. Keep grooming short and quick and things like that.

I had a poodle who could not travel well in a car and I gave him drugs to.handle that. I don't remember exactly what. But later he developed epilepsy and I found out this drug lowered the threshhold for epilepsy. So I would have to research anxiety drugs a lot before I would give them to one of my dogs.

I think I might try over the counter calming pills and up the pred to see if that helped an AD dog. Calming sprays during grooming did seem to help Neeka. If all these things aren't enough, then I might look into anxiety drugs and consult with my vet.


----------

